# wearing anti-perspirant... on your face?



## alka1 (Sep 22, 2009)

I remember reading about it in a magazine. They said celebrities often use this before big events like red-carpets to keep them from looking sweaty in pictures. Red-carpets can get really hot with the large crowds, lights, big dresses, etc.

has anyone here actually tried this? I've seen clear anti-perspirant gel, the one that comes in a small tub. seems like an interesting idea.. not for everyday, but can be good for special events. would like to hear your thoughts


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 22, 2009)

I was just reading this on a Makeupartist site yesteday...But I have never tried it....Not sure how that would work 

*Anti-perspirant for the face?*

*June 24th, 2009*
*· by Danica Jardien · Filed Under: Artistry · Makeup Kit · Makeup Tips*








Trying to keep a model’s foundation semi matte in a climate like Miami’s is almost impossible! How would have guessed that you a simple gel anti-perspirant could be a great medium for foundation? Well, Mitchum is a must have in my makeup kit these days.
Simply squeeze a little gel anti-perspirant on the back of your hand and mix it with the foundation that you plan on using for your model. This will not only keep the foundation in place, but it will require less touch ups!
As a Makeup Artist, if you have ever tried a keep a models skin looking natural to matte, then you know what a struggle it can be in humidity!​


----------



## alka1 (Sep 22, 2009)

^

thanks for posting that! I was thinking of the Mitchum brand as well, they carry the clear unscented gel kind. I'm not sure about mixing it with foundation.. I think it could work by just smoothing it on certain areas as a primer.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm wondering if something like that can be daily or if it would cause break outs!


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 24, 2009)

True story. Back in highschool I had a friend who decided to try this antiperspirant on the face. Now this was a long time ago and maybe antiperspirants have come a long way since. I'm 35yr old btw. But we were falling on the floor laughing so hard because she had white marks all over her face! She went to school looking like this!

I would definitely recommend trying this at home before anyone ventures out!


----------

